# 1966 Lemans Core Support = NEED HELP?



## G8assassin (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Just started wrapping up the front end of my 1966 Lemans restoration. I'm about to mount the core support with the new bushing kit I bought from OPGI. 

Here's the deal.... I took a ton of pics during disassembly and always reference them when putting the car back together. BUT, the pics I took of the core support bushings and bolts doesn't make sense. A previous owner must have done a semi-restoration and installed them in this sequence.

(Top to Bottom)
1. Washer
2. Thick metal shim
3. Core Support
4. Thick Bushing
5. Washer
6. Thin Bushing
7. Frame
8. Two Washers
9. Nut

Isn't their supposed to be a bushing between the frame and the core support, then a bushing on top of the core support, then the washer?

I attached two pics of the old installation before I took it apart and one pic of the new core support parts.

I reference every restoration book I have and I can't find the installation sequence I need to follow.

ANY HELP WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED! Thanks guys.

=KB=


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Deleted my answer/guess as a more correct reply with diagram was posted. 

I also found this searching through the forums, "the bolt with washer comes from underneath and then a washer goes on the frame. Next the bushing with the sleeve and then the core support on that. Then the open bushing and another washer and nut."


----------



## G8assassin (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey Pontiac Jim! Thanks for the advice.

Only issue I see is that if I only use the one bushing between the frame rail and core support, it's not wide enough to fill the gap. If you look at the attached pic, it might explain it better.

The two core support tabs hit the frame rail so the bracket won't rest on the bushing.

Let me know if this makes sense and if anyone else has any ideas. 


=KB=

PS... I've attached before and after pics to show you why I want to get this done. So close to wrapping up the front end and firing this thing up again! >


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

See VIEW A for correct support bushing and shim layout.
Bolt comes up from underside and the OE setup used a Flat Nut Retaining tab to hold it in place.
You will also note the OE bushings used were square and most of the newer replacements are mainly round.
However if you wish to match the correct style,
just search the Buick/Olds suppliers as they offer the square bushing kits.
Also know that the amount of shims needed under the bushing will differ car to car, so it may take a few attempts to get the lines and gaps to an acceptable point. This may be the reason for the double bushings? 
Have you confirmed the frame horns are within spec?


----------



## G8assassin (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks GTOjunior!

Reference 'A' is exactly what I was looking for. I didn't know that I can shim under the bushing that goes on top of the frame rail. This makes more sense now. I have the round bushings which is ok with me. This isn't a concourse restoration as you can see by the pics of me adding coilovers, Tubular A-arms etc. :wink3:

No... I didn't confirm the frame horns are in spec. To be honest, I'm not sure how to do that. This is my first restoration so it looks like I need to do some research on this topic. 

=KB=


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Glad to help.
Below is the Crash Sheet showing frame specs/measurements.
With car on a good level surface you can at least check to see if anything is way out of spec.
You can go old school and use string lines or if you have access to newer laser levels that works too.


----------



## G8assassin (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for the crash sheet. Just added it to my restoration folder for future reference.

Happy to report the core support is on, radiator is in and shroud is bolted up. All is good in restoration land!


=KB=


----------



## Aika1 (May 31, 2018)

G8assassin said:


> Thanks for the crash sheet. Just added it to my restoration folder for future reference.
> 
> Happy to report the core support is on, radiator is in and shroud is bolted up. All is good in restoration land!
> 
> ...


do you happen to have the diagram or pictures still? I'd love to see this as I'm going through the same things with mine...


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)




----------

